# Horror Movie Trivia



## halloween junkie (Mar 14, 2009)

Does any one know where I can find free printable halloween/ horror movie trivia questions & answers. I am would like to have the for a party that I'm having. I have been looking on line and have not found any that I can print. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

I've never heard of any.

What about writing your own?? Everyone on the forum could help you come up with some Q&As... 
What is the name of Dracula's first victim?
Where did Frankenstein's monster throw a little girl?
How many people did Mike Meyers kill in Halloween?
What did the Sanderson sisters think of Clark Bars?


----------



## halloween junkie (Mar 14, 2009)

Thnaks I'll try that.


----------



## halloween junkie (Mar 14, 2009)

*Help with horror movie trivia game*

I am trying to make a Horror Movie Quiz for my party. I have hit a block with questions and answer for it. Too much to do with setting up and planning the party. Can you guys help me out. What I'm looking for is any type of question & answer to go with it that is Horror Movie related. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Dr. Dark (Aug 6, 2009)

Ask who played a certain character in a movie. Ask what year a movie came out. Give them a quote, and ask what movie it came from. Ask where the story took place. There are tons of options!


----------



## tamster (Jul 27, 2009)

halloween junkie said:


> I am trying to make a Horror Movie Quiz for my party. I have hit a block with questions and answer for it. Too much to do with setting up and planning the party. Can you guys help me out. What I'm looking for is any type of question & answer to go with it that is Horror Movie related. Thanks in advance.



My daughter did a few DVD Halloween Trivia's for me, to bad I would let you borrow them. What she did was got a bunch of horror movies, past and present, one dvd she just had guest guess what the movie was as they saw each scene.

Another DVD she would have a questionaire. eg. in the movie Halloween, how old was Michael Myers when he did the murders and what did he use? Or what year was "The Adams Family" movie released? What was Fester's favourite food, the list goes on, rent out a lot of dvds, sit down and write out questions and have a separate paper for the answers. We had prizes for the most right answers.


----------



## OMGDan (Sep 28, 2006)

I like this kind of thing, and i'm having a lazy sunday evening so i'm gonna sit here and think of a few for ya.

I'll keep it to questions about movies i think most people would know.

Also i'm making these up from memory of the movies so if any are wrong people please feel free to correct me, though i think my horror movie knowledge is pretty good 

Michael Myer's haunted his home town in the classic 'Halloween' What was that town?
Haddonfield

Name the mental hospital Michael Myers was committed to.
Smith's Grove (Sanitarium)

Who was the killer in 'Friday the 13th'?
Mrs Voorhees

'Friday the 13th' movies were based at which fictional camp?
Camp Crystal Lake

How did Freddy Kruger die before becoming a 'monster'?
Burned to death by townspeople

Name the two killers in the original 'Scream'
Billy Loomis and Stu Macher (first names could be enough)

How many movies are in the 'Hellraiser' franchise?
8

The director of 2009 horror 'Drag Me To Hell' is most famous for what other horror franchise?
The Evil Dead series

Name the actor who plays the hero 'Ash' in The Evil Dead series
Bruce Campbell

Name the killer in movie 'Psycho'
Norman Bates

What was written on a door in 'The Shining'
Redrum

Name the actress who played 'Regan' the possessed girl in 'The Exorcist'
Linda Blair

The 2009 horror-comedy 'Zombieland' is a take on what British movie?
Shaun of the Dead

I'll add some more if you like the style of those.

Kinda tired now, it's surprising how much it takes to really start thinking back into your favorite movies to think of things worth making good questions out of haha.


----------

